# Occupancy Rates on Hawaii



## Kauai Kid (Mar 13, 2009)

bghjklfghjkl;'


----------



## ricoba (Mar 13, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> tate of Hawaii budget shortfall pushing one billion $
> 
> 
> $terling




Here in CA we are already at $8 Billion deficit, this after our recent budget settlement.  Projected next year $12 Billion then up to $20 Billion.  

Do you think HI will switch deficits with us?


----------



## JeffW (Mar 13, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Hotels on Maui 66% occupied.
> Hotels on the Big Island about 57%
> 
> Maui Schooner last week 100% occupied, this week a few rentals available for a few days.
> ...



Not that surprising (timeshare occupancy rates).  I thought I read after 9/11 that timeshare occupants (already effectively having paid for their stays) were one travel group whose numbers stayed high, and helped the tourist economy a bit.

I realize Hawaii is a small state, but in terms of "$1B deficits", the _city _of Philadelphia was looking at over a billion dollar deficit.

Lastly, I'm getting a little tired of hearing how bad the economy of Hawaii is doing.  Forgetting the fact that every state is having problems now, Hawaii's economy is what, 50%+ tourism-based.  Unlike Florida where at least a good portion of the country can fly to for $200 or less during sales, getting to Hawaii takes some serious cash even in good times.  I'd have thought that 9/11, not THAT long ago that people should forget it, showed that when things get rough, tourism there is going to drop like a rock.

Jeff


----------



## jmatias (Mar 14, 2009)

9/11 was a short term significant drop in tourism.  This time, the effects is much longer and thus, will be felt much deeper.

Main difference I notice is the tourists perception.  After 9/11, the mood was " you never know what is going to happen tomorrow so do what makes you happy"  so people continued to spend money. 

Today, it is the opposite, "don't know if we will have money or what it will be worth so better not spend it"  

Jen


----------



## JeffW (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree that 9/11 vs our economic recession are two very different sources of dowtown.   However, whatever the cause, a tourist-based economy is always likely to fare much worse in a downtown than other economies.   If their economic leaders didn't maintain a healthy rainy day fund (in the good times) to tide them over now (the bad times), they just have themselves to blame.

Jeff


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 14, 2009)

jmatias said:


> Today, it is the opposite, "don't know if we will have money or what it will be worth so better not spend it"



We have or have had a lot of travel plans in the works, taking us through 2010 . . . including two weeks this year to Hawaii and two weeks next year to Alaska.

The way we're looking at it is that we should spend it now while we have it and can, because we don't know what's going to happen or how the gov't might find a away to take it away from us down the road.


----------



## DonM (Mar 14, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Here in CA we are already at $8 Billion deficit, this after our recent budget settlement.  Projected next year $12 Billion then up to $20 Billion.
> 
> Do you think HI will switch deficits with us?




I think they would if they had the same population. Hawaii's deficit per person is greater than 3x that of Cailifornia- based on Ca population of approx 36.8 M vs Hawaii's of 1.3M


----------



## ricoba (Mar 14, 2009)

DonM said:


> I think they would if they had the same population. Hawaii's deficit per person is greater than 3x that of Cailifornia- based on Ca population of approx 36.8 M vs Hawaii's of 1.3M



Oh do ya think!   

My point was meant to be silly not serious.  

But on a serious note, I am with the others who note that a tourism based economy shouldn't be surprised when occupancy rates are down when the world is in a recession.  

It's not just Hawaii, it's many areas that are tourist dependent that are hurting.  A closer example to me here is Las Vegas, where I saw the Tropicana  and the Sahara advertising $14 per night rooms and Buffalo Bills in Primm advertising $6 per night rooms.  You can even find 4 & 5 star rooms going for very very good rates now mid week.

A positive side note, for those of us who will be going to HI this year with occupancy rates low, we should find HI to be more peaceful and less crowded.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 14, 2009)

JeffW said:


> Not that surprising (timeshare occupancy rates).  I thought I read after 9/11 that timeshare occupants (already effectively having paid for their stays) were one travel group whose numbers stayed high, and helped the tourist economy a bit.
> 
> I realize Hawaii is a small state, but in terms of "$1B deficits", the _city _of Philadelphia was looking at over a billion dollar deficit.
> 
> ...



Hawaii's economy I believe is 90% tourism based.  Maui Country Gov't is anti time share so the point I was trying to make is time shares are still full and the high priced hotels are not full.  Hopefully this experience will make Maui Country Gov't less anti-timeshare.

Sterling


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 14, 2009)

ricoba said:


> A positive side note, for those of us who will be going to HI this year with occupancy rates low, we should find HI to be more peaceful and less crowded.




I have a co-worker who's family has a house on Kauai. She hated Oahu because you couldn't walk down the beach without triping over people. She was amazed at the empty space on the beach when I was showing her my pictures taken at a pubic beach on a sunny and warm Saturday afternoon. Her comments were they must be hurting really badly right now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 14, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Hawaii's economy I believe is 90% tourism based.  Maui Country Gov't is anti time share so the point I was trying to make is time shares are still full and the high priced hotels are not full.  Hopefully this experience will make Maui Country Gov't less anti-timeshare.
> 
> Sterling



Wait a minute. Are you suggesting that any government entity might find a lick of common sense in all of this? :hysterical:  Surely you jest.  

My bet is they try to find new ways to increase taxes on those that actually do come to Hawaii rather than making it more user friendly and less expensive.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Mar 15, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> My bet is they try to find new ways to increase taxes on those that actually do come to Hawaii rather than making it more user friendly and less expensive.


 
Question: What happens when they kill the goose that laid the golden eggs.

Answer: No more eggs.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2009)

hahaha, you guys are funny.

If you want to really screw Maui, move here, buy property and become a resident. That will show them. You will get that huge property tax exemption that we all enjoy courtesy of all the poor and destitute timeshare owners.

Then you can lobby the mayor to raise your taxes to make it fair for the poor timeshare owners. You can even vote the mayor out of office. Yeah, so move here, and then you can really screw us.

http://www.starbulletin.com/news/20090314_tavares_proposes_fee_increases_in_budget.html



> She has proposed no property tax increases.
> 
> Tavares said rising valuations and revenues from hotels and timeshares are expected to slightly increase revenues from property taxes.



this is the time where I really need an mp3 clip using the voice of Nelson from the Simpsons going "Haaa, ha!".

http://gotwavs.com/0053665484/MP3S/TV_Shows/Simpsons/haha3.mp3

hahaha. 

Lighten up folks, and stop thinking about how much you're being screwed. You're being screwed anytime you go anywhere, and your probably being screwed a lot more at home than you are being screwed on Maui.

It's not like it's cheap for anybody to live here. And, no I'm not moving to Philadelphia. You can keep sending the cream cheese, please. Do you know how much that little tiny size container of your cream cheese costs here?

Sterling, you and Marilyn forgot to stop by when you were here for your personal $10 tax rebate from me.

I know you aren't gonna change Sterling, but I still love you. I guess you enjoy getting everybody riled up over this nonsense, even though you know it's never going to change.

http://gotwavs.com/0053665484/MP3S/TV_Shows/Simpsons/haha3.mp3

Hey, when you were here, how did you like the newly expanded Mokulele Highway and the seamless transition to the Pililani Highway? Thanks for your contribution for that, which probably covered about 2mm of the highway. You said you came upcountry too, how did you like the new divided Haleakala Highway? Now they are using all that money you pay to redo the old existing lanes with concrete so the road will last another 40 years. Thanks for your 1mm contribution to that road. (In truth, those are state projects, not county projects. County projects go to infrastructure, like water,secondary roads, police, fire, county parks, etc.)

-David


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 15, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Lighten up folks, and stop thinking about how much you're being screwed. You're being screwed anytime you go anywhere, and your probably being screwed a lot more at home than you are being screwed on Maui.



This made me laugh David - - thank you!  The "screwing" is just beginning in the USA.

I must admit, however, I enjoyed my lowered income tax withholdings on my paycheck this past week . . .


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2009)

Timeshare Von said:


> This made me laugh David - - thank you!  The "screwing" is just beginning in the USA.



Hey, thanks for saying so. You have the right idea by laughing about it and enjoying life.

-David


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm sorry I posted the information I  saw in the Maui Newspaper.  Things in Austin aren't real good either--we have beggars at major intersections--some drunks and druggies, and some really needy people.

Lets see we did help the Hawaiian economy to the tune of $2097.20 on this trip.  That does not include air fare or the food we dropped off for the Hawaiian food pantry.

Looks like Hawaii has run out of aloha during these hard times for all of us.

Sterling


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2009)

David,

While I understand your tongue in cheek posts, it's noteworthy that Alasak, who decided to screw cruise passengers over with a $50 per person tax and go after the casino revenue on cruise ships has at least one legistlator publicly rethinking their action when cruise lines started looking for other places to cruise. Disney withdrew it's application to put a cruise ship there and Royal Caribbean has announced that it will pull one of it's three ships there for 2010. 

Sure our $100 in extra taxes only pays for a couple of mm of the docks at the ports but, it won't pay for that much if tourist find better deals somewhere else. 

I suppose if anyone really wants to find out where they take it in the shorts, check out the taxes and fee's on rental cars when you're from out of town. I've seen times where those taxes and fee's add up to 50% or more of the original fee.

You can say what you want but, costs will factor into where we go. Area's that are dependent upon tourism shouldn't bite the hand the feeds them to hard or they'll find that hand withdrawn. In our case, Vegas is the perfect example. It wasn't the taxing entities that chased us from Vegas but the greed exhibitied by the coprorate suit's running the casino's. We use to go to Vegas 2 to 4 times per year. We won't go at all this year and, we've already exchanged our Vegas reservation for 2010. Oddly enough, that exchange was for Kauai, Hawaii.  

So sure Vegas clubs are closing, casino's are going bankrupt and entire new projects that were to be built have stopped mid construction just because we didn't show up with our $1,400 gambling budget for 7 nights........wait a minute, that really IS happening! I guess if enough of those people paying for 2 mm of highway quit coming, it eventually adds up to entire stretches of roadway.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Doug,

Go to Alaska and stop coming to Hawaii. Sell all your timeshares. Whatever makes you happy. That will show em.

BTW, I really don't care, nor will I try to tell the people of Wichita, Kansas how to tax their citizens and visitors.

The mayor and the county legislature think visitors should be taxed a fare share to pay for the infrastructure they require. Timeshare owners think they should pay nothing. That's pretty much all it is.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2009)

BTW, Doug, the solution to your problem is right there in the quote from the Mayor. She thinks that timeshare valuations are increasing, and if the tax assesor does increase your valuation this year, your HOA should be appealing that assessment.

But it's really so much easier and much more fun to complain on TUG rather than actually do something about it, isn't it?

-David


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Lets see we did help the Hawaiian economy to the tune of $2097.20 on this trip.



Yeah, you forgot to drop off my share. Where is it?



Where is your Aloha, Sterling?

Honestly, if you think it sucks so bad here, why do you keep coming back? Something doesn't add up.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2009)

BTW, as Yvonne so nicely pointed out either nobody is screwing you or everybody is screwing you. Stop worrying about it so much.

I'm done here. Have fun. Enjoy life. If you like Hawaii, come back. If not, don't come back.

-David


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 15, 2009)

Somehow this "Hawaii" thread's gotten hijacked into vacations & taxation but add my two cents worth too . . .

We all have choices to make and at the point in time when the value no longer exceeds the price we pay for whatever it is we choose to do, we'll stop doing it.  Fussing about it won't make it go away.

For us, we just add that to the cost of vacationing.  Do I like having a rental car next week in Phoenix that is a base rate of around $95 and a total price of nearly $200?  Heck no . . . but if I want the convenience of getting my car at the airport and not messing around town for an extra hour on either end of my trip, I'm going to pay it.

While many things have gone up over the recent year or two, it hasn't stopped our vacationing plans or interests.  We are far from rich, but do believe in enjoying the money we earn and the quality time it affords us away from work and Wisconsin.

With the way things are looking now, spend it while you have it because if you keep it too long, someone else is going to find a way to get it away from you.


----------



## JeffW (Mar 15, 2009)

A root cause of all of this, in my opinion, is that American's (certainly American government representatives) don't want to hear (and pay) what some things really cost.  I don't have a problem with hotels or timeshares or car rentals charging fees to cover whatever costs they incur.  
However, when car rental taxes are raised to help pay for new stadiums (just once example), that's going too far.   If a city wants a new stadium, which is primarily for it's local residents, THEY should pay for it.  It's just a big shell game if they try to tax tourists.

There's probably some increase that tourist areas can pass on without a major impact.  However, a good legislator knows those limits.  I think Key West like Alaska is another place that saw a decrease in tourists due to port fees being raised and raised.

Jeff


----------



## jestme (Mar 15, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Go to Alaska and stop coming to Hawaii. Sell all your timeshares. Whatever makes you happy. That will show em.
> 
> ...



Icarius, you don't seem to understand the overall concept of economy, and industry. If it were not for tourism, the main industry of the state of Hawaii, you wouldn't have an airport in Maui, let alone roads to and from it and jobs.
Welcome to the 21'st century. This isn't the 70's. There is serious competition for the tourist dollar now. Taxes increase the cost of travel. To the point that it could make you non-competitive. Surprisingly, people that don't travel there, don't pay taxes there either. In the next few years, you will be glad there are timeshare owners there to pay taxes. With the economy the way it is, I'd expect a major reduction in the amount of traditional travelers, and therefore their tax revenue, in your state. 
We may not be able to afford to come, but at least we will be paying our tax share.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 15, 2009)

The way these scoundrels tax timeshares in Maui should be of concern to all of us because other political hacks out there in other places may get similar ideas.  This is something that needs to be strangled in its cradle.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2009)

David,

I'm not certain what I said that got you so worked up but, I didn't mean it that way.

When it gets to expensive to vacation in Hawaii, I won't. I've found the best way to vote or complain is with my wallet. 

For the record, after cruising Alaska 3 times, we haven't been back since they enacted those new taxes on cruise passengers. I don't mind paying my fare share but, I don't like being singled out either. 

There was an article sometime back that seemed to indicate there were many others who felt the same way. Disney withdrew their application to put a cruise ship in Alaska and Royal Carribean is withdrawing one of it's three ships in Alasak. There was an article about the concern of the loss of tourism dollars due to decreasing demand. 

Tourist do more than complain.........they leave. Hawaii could fast be approaching that point with many tourists and/or timeshare owners. Killing the goose that lays the golden egg, just because you're hungry now and the price of gold is down, isn't always the best idea in the long run.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 15, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Yeah, you forgot to drop off my share. Where is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Hawaii and Hawaiians that's why I keep getting on the plane that goes to OGG.  Had to cut back to one time a year because of the Texas economy.

If you are in the Kihei area stop by Big Wave Restaurant for breakfast and get their banana mac nut pan cake. It is the best pancake ever and will sweeten up this sour, sour thread.  Say aloha to Caroline, shes even sweeter than the syrup.

Also the Chinese salad I had at Hailemale General Store was the best I've ever eaten.


Sterling, the unintentional rabble rouser (you should have seen me in my 20's!!)


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> David,
> 
> I'm not certain what I said that got you so worked up but, I didn't mean it that way.



You didn't say anything bad, and clearly I got myself worked up here. Sorry.

I should know better than to get involved in these types of topics by now. Sterling, you're a trouble maker. 

Right now airfare is ridiculously cheap, hotel rooms are ridiculously cheap, and tourism is down. I wonder why. Must be the timeshare tax rate. hahaha.

-David


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 16, 2009)

Icarus said:


> You didn't say anything bad, and clearly I got myself worked up here. Sorry.
> 
> I should know better than to get involved in these types of topics by now. Sterling, you're a trouble maker.
> 
> ...



Personally, I'm not sure why tourism is still down. I guess everyone's scared to plan on spending money because they're worried the economy will get worse. Once things stablize, things should get back to normal. But I still reserve the right to whine and complain and say I'm not going to visit certain destinations.


----------



## reddiablosv (Mar 17, 2009)

*taxes*

Tourism is down in Hawaii and increasing the taxes on TSs will not help.  Hawaii is determined to solve an immediate shortfall in revenues by raising taxes on TSs and ensuring shortfalls in the future!   Politicians and business leaders all share a common fault.   Screw the long term for the immediate result!   Making TSs uneconomicable will result in long term economic loss,.. but next quarters budget just might balance!    Give me a break, DO YOU WORK FOR AIG!!  Ben


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 17, 2009)

_Politicians are the same all over.  They promise to build bridges even where there are no rivers._ - ???​A tip o' the TUG hat to anyone who can identify the famous politician to whom that quote is attributed.  No fair googling!


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> _Politicians are the same all over.  They promise to build bridges even where there are no rivers._ - ???​A tip o' the TUG hat to anyone who can identify the famous politician to whom that quote is attributed.  No fair googling!




Almost sounds like something Mark Twain would say, but it doesn't seem to be written the way he would write it.

Winston Churchill also had a few jabs similar to this.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack Kennedy?

Off to Lawai Beach tomorrow.  Checked my 23 day jeep rental last week and rebooked to save $230.  Today it would be up $450.

Just checked hotline, 4* poipu, (Sheraton no doubt) available for fri and sat at $130,  I booked it last month for $185, normal price is $285

Moral keep checking and rebooking cars but don't wait to reserve, book hotels late through hotline or priceline


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 18, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Almost sounds like something Mark Twain would say, but it doesn't seem to be written the way he would write it.
> 
> Winston Churchill also had a few jabs similar to this.



Wrong century (re Mark Twain).



Tiger said:


> Jack Kennedy?


A contemporary.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 18, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Wrong century.



Wrong century? Must be something recently said then. I hate to say this but political history is more entertaining to me than current politics. It's at least a lot less stressful.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 18, 2009)

"Tip of the hat" implies Irish, contemp of JFK

RFK? but he never did a good deed for anyone

how about Daniel Patrick Moynihan


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 18, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> Wrong century? Must be something recently said then. I hate to say this but political history is more entertaining to me than current politics. It's at least a lot less stressful.



Ooops.  Wrong century was referring to the Mark Twain suggestion.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 18, 2009)

Tip O'Neil? (... then again, maybe we're reading too much into the fact that you used this word, but we are desparate.)


----------



## wilma (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe it was Khrushchev


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 18, 2009)

wilma said:


> I believe it was Khrushchev



We have a winner!!!


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 18, 2009)

Actually, Nikita Khrushchev is what I had for an answer - I just misspelled it.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 18, 2009)

"Roger" said:


> Actually, Nikita Khrushchev is what I had for an answer - I just misspelled it.



I'll take politicians for $200, Alex.  

The answer is, He said "A politician is a man who approaches every problem with an open mouth."


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2009)

You guys get the prize for the most off-topic hijacked thread of the day!


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 19, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'll take politicians for $200, Alex.
> 
> The answer is, He said "A politician is a man who approaches every problem with an open mouth."



How about, who is Will Rogers Alex. 

I'm probably wrong but it's the best guess I've got.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 19, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> How about, who is Will Rogers Alex.
> 
> I'm probably wrong but it's the best guess I've got.



I'm sorry; that's not the correct answer.  Would one of the other contestants care to try?  (Note - not quite as old as Will Rogers; he's also a former Presidential candidate).


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 19, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'll take politicians for $200, Alex.
> 
> The answer is, He said "A politician is a man who approaches every problem with an open mouth."



Who is Adlai Stevenson?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 19, 2009)

ouaifer said:


> Who is Adlai Stevenson?



That is correct.  Politicians for $300.

This European leader asked, _"How can one conceive of a one-party system in a country that has over 200 varieties of cheese?"_


----------



## ricoba (Mar 19, 2009)

ouaifer said:


> Who is Adlai Stevenson?



I guess you weren't born in the 50's or earlier.

I've linked the answer in your question.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 19, 2009)

I think that ouaifer was simply playing along with Steve's mock game of Jeopardy (where you are given an answer and then have to supply the question).  She knew who the "egghead" was.


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 19, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That is correct.  Politicians for $300.
> 
> This European leader asked, _"How can one conceive of a one-party system in a country that has over 200 varieties of cheese?"_



*WHO IS* Charles De Gaulle?

Next


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 19, 2009)

ouaifer said:


> Charles De Gaulle.
> 
> Next



I'm sorry.  You did not give your reply in the form of a question.


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 19, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm sorry.  You did not give your reply in the form of a question.


If ouaifer were to have used the name of the person after whom Paris's largest airport is named, but preceded it by the words "Who is ..." thereby implying that this person was the politician responsible for a quote that the moderator had imbedded in a declarative sentence earlier in this thread, would the moderator have considered that both a correct response and one that was appropriately formatted?


----------



## Stricky (Mar 19, 2009)

Did anyone watch lost last night? Oh wait... that might be off topic.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 19, 2009)

Stricky said:


> Did anyone watch lost last night?



Speaking of which, if anyone is coming to Seattle I can recommend some good places to eat.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2009)

Did I mention that over the weekend one of my neighbors cut off the whole side of my tree where it hung over his fence (clear to the trunk) and this morning when I went to take the garbage out, one of my other neighbors had filled my can to the top with their trash?  :annoyed: 

(Just making sure we stay off-topic!    )


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 19, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Did I mention that over the weekend one of my neighbors cut off the whole side of my tree where it hung over his fence (clear to the trunk) and this morning when I went to take the garbage out, one of my other neighbors had filled my can to the top with their trash?  :annoyed:
> 
> (Just making sure we stay off-topic!    )



_*Gyromitra esculenta*_ (pronounced /ˌdʒaɪroʊˈmaɪtrə ɛskjuːlɛntə/), one of several species of fungi known as false morels, is an ascomycete fungus from the genus _Gyromitra_, widely distributed across Europe and North America. It normally sprouts in sandy soils under coniferous trees, in spring and early summer. The fruiting body, or mushroom, is an irregular brain-shaped cap dark brown in colour which can reach 10 cm (4 in) high and 15 cm (6 in) wide, perched on a stout white stipe up to 6 cm (2.4 in) high.






 Although potentially fatal if eaten raw, _Gyromitra esculenta_ is a popular delicacy in Scandinavia, Eastern Europe, and the upper Great Lakes region of North America. Although popular in some districts of the eastern Pyrenees, it is prohibited from sale to the public in Spain. It may be sold fresh in Finland, but it must be accompanied by warnings and instructions on correct preparation. It is eaten in omelettes, soups, or sautéed in Finnish cuisine.


 Although it is still commonly parboiled before preparation, recent evidence suggests that even this procedure may not make the fungus entirely safe;[1] thus raising concerns of risk even when prepared properly. When consumed, the false morel's principal active agent, gyromitrin, is hydrolyzed into the toxic compound monomethylhydrazine (MMH). The toxin affects the liver, central nervous system, and sometimes the kidneys. Symptoms of poisoning involve vomiting and diarrhea several hours after consumption, followed by dizziness, lethargy and headache. Severe cases may lead to delirium, coma and death after 5–7 days.


----------



## Fisch (Mar 19, 2009)

Did you guys see the size of that chicken?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2009)

> _*Gyromitra esculenta*_ (pronounced /ˌdʒaɪroʊˈmaɪtrə ɛskjuːlɛntə/), one of several species of fungi known as false morels, is an ascomycete fungus from the genus _Gyromitra_, widely distributed across Europe and North America. It normally sprouts in sandy soils under coniferous trees, in spring and early summer. The fruiting body, or mushroom, is an irregular brain-shaped



Thanks for your response, Steve - when you put it that way, I can see why my neighbors did what they did...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 19, 2009)

Fisch said:


> Did you guys see the size of that chicken?



I had a really crummy chicken dinner last night . . . aka . . . "no winner winner with this chicken dinner"!!!

Do Not Bother


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 20, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Speaking of which, if anyone is coming to Seattle I can recommend some good places to eat.



I hadn't realized you were in the Seattle area. Great town with plenty of great places to eat.......and a few stinkers I seemed to find. Last time there we had a nice dinner at a restaurant out on Lake Union. 

I'd love to get back to Seattle. Right now we just don't have it in our plans. Maybe if we do actually decide to return for an Alaskan cruise we'll spend a few days pre or post cruise. Or, I could use some of the Marriott rewards points I've saved up to stay at that really nice Marriott down by the water front.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 20, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I hadn't realized you were in the Seattle area. Great town with plenty of great places to eat.......and a few stinkers I seemed to find. Last time there we had a nice dinner at a restaurant out on Lake Union.
> 
> I'd love to get back to Seattle. Right now we just don't have it in our plans. Maybe if we do actually decide to return for an Alaskan cruise we'll spend a few days pre or post cruise. Or, I could use some of the Marriott rewards points I've saved up to stay at that really nice Marriott down by the water front.


I totally agree, Doug.  In keeping with the spirit of this thread you might find the following item form Uncyclopedia (the hip alternative to Wiki) to be helpful for your next visit:



> *9 March 2009*
> 
> *WASHINGTON DC* --- President Barack Obama today reversed former President Bush's ban on creating new stem cell lines. In the same memorandum, the Commander In Chief indicated he plans on giving stem cells from his own body to scientists in order to "_produce a clone of myself_." Obama compared this goal to the space race during the 1960s, and rallied supporters to "_create a duplicate of my perfectly sculpted body and brilliant mind by the year 2019_."
> 
> ...


----------

